# Weapon and Arms of choice in Middle-earth



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 30, 2016)

What would be your weapon of choice in Middle-earth?

Me, I'd be at home with a good bow and a quiver full of arrows. Sure, I'm no Legolas, but there's just something about nailing an orc from who-knows-how-many-yards-away. 

What say ye? Magic? Axe? Sword? Bow and arrows?

I'm curious to know.

Also, what armor would you wear? I'd love to wear some Ranger clothes.

CL


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, I have no choice dear Cirdan. Since I am a descendant of Elrond Halfelven, I have my heirlooms, Hadhafang, a fine longbow and many other swords. Since I am also an heir of Earendil and due to the diminishing of the Dunedain in the Fifth and Sixth Ages, I now hold the heirlooms of my cousins also (Anduril).
Naturally, I wear Ranger clothes only.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

I'd probably be something like Elrond. A capable fighter with sword/bow as well as magic


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2018)

My RP Ranger characters Halasian, Hanasian, and Durian would have high blades of Westernesse, both swords and knives, and have some skill with a bow. My Dunlanding character Wolguv has an axe and knives he is fond of. My Easterling character Khule has an axe and a sword. My Haradian character Mulgov has a scimitar, a spear, and a couple of knives.


----------



## Kinofnerdanel (Jun 18, 2018)

My voice as an elf  that song-battle evoking Edda between Finrod and Melkor was ace!

Besides that, as a human I'd go for a spear, because if you ever tried to pull off a sword against a spear you know it is far from a piece of cake. A spear and a great warhorse of the Rohirrim providing me with the benefits of highground... I would be one hell of an enemy!


----------



## Elthir (Jun 18, 2018)

Satire!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 22, 2018)

My cunning...but if that fails my quiver of arrows and my longbow.


----------



## MidnightStorm (Jun 23, 2018)

Since I can miss a bus a metre away with my terrible archery skills, I’d have to settle for two daggers and... magic? The ring? The silmarills?
Y’know, I’d actually rather not fight at all unless I have magic on par with Melian the Maia.


----------

